# Move to Christchurch nz or stay in UK???



## joannewalker33

My husband flies to Christchurch wednesday for an interview..he is originally in NZ to find work in Auckland but proving tough. Christchurch looks promising but am worried about how safe it is with the earthquakes and if the lifestyle is as good as Auckland area. We have 2 children 10 and 15..would like to hear from other uk expats to see how they find it please?


----------



## mikesurf

Hi there, Christchurch is quite a nice place with both mountains to the west and beaches right on your doorstep. The earthquakes are still happening with quite regular frequency but not major quakes. I think it all depends on what type of lifestyle you are looking for as to whether you will enjoy it. Don,t forget that this is pretty much as far as you can go, country wise, before you get to the south pole, and sometimes it really does feel like it. We decided to return to Europe a few months ago as it just was not for us. The isolation and distance can really get to you. Weather wis it is on par with the UK except it will snow in the winter so good if you like skiing. Summer time is usually nice and dy but you tend to get regular south easterly winds which can make it feel chilly even in summer.

Auckland is warmer but wetter. A lot of people say it is sub tropical but I don't think so. We had an awfull summer last year with rain almost everyday and not always warm. Not much in the way of scenery but there are some nice beaches and the Waitakare ranges are nice. If you are from a UK city you will probably find that Auckland feels more like a large town.

Watch out for houses whether renting or buying as few have good insulation and prices are very high.


----------



## lorgnette

Yes, normally it is tough to receive responses to applications end of year as corporations slow down and and recruiters wait until past new year's holidays to update hiring decisions. One huge telco firm has a mandated family holiday period from early Dec to mid Jan. I recommend that if for any reason your husband does not like his interview to apply again in mid Jan rather than Dec. 

Your husband might notice that more residents are moving away from Christchurch because of the quakes, and houses are not built to withstand the shocks unlike Japan. Accommodation choices will be plentiful. A couple airlines had stopped flying directly to Christchurch.

When you move there, and drive past Wellington, visit Woolsworth and HK bbQ duck deli. Similar to other parts of NZ Wellington is just simply beautiful and we stay close to Botanical gardens quietly watching the flowering varieties in season. Rose garden is fabulous in buds and in bloom. Rotorua hotsprings pool relaxes the whole mind/body. Opposite across the road of a Korean inn is a bakery with a wide choice of fresh, piping hot pies. Wonderful refreshing pleasant breakfast surely!

Good luck with the interview!


----------



## lorgnette

To decide UK and NZ, it depends what you are looking for and what you are used to.

If you are looking for more consumer choices, more leisure activities and more destinations by train/car then I will pick UK.

If you are planning a quiet leisure family lifestyle, fresh, beautiful open space quality of life, less graffiti then many parts of NZ will fit.


----------



## topcat83

lorgnette said:


> .... houses are not built to withstand the shocks unlike Japan. ....


New Zealand does have strict standards regarding buildings & earthquakes - see 

About New Zealand Standards related to earthquakes and buildings

4. Building for earthquake resistance - Earthquakes - Te Ara Encyclopedia of New Zealand


----------



## lorgnette

Even after March 11 2011 earthquake and aftershocks despite the proximity, we felt the shocks but not a single building was crashed although at the same hour, the massive tsunami disaster devastated and swept homes and vehicles. Buildings in Japan are notably constructed to withstand tremors even quakes magnitude 8.9; old, aged temples still stand after centuries.

A neighbour previously from Christchurch moved to Wellington, he mentioned that many buildings including churches collapsed after each earthquake in Christchurch. When we visited the region after 2010 earthquake, we saw the highway under reconstruction and public and private structures labeled unsafe with supporting beams. Is it still true about the situation?


----------



## topcat83

lorgnette said:


> Even after March 11 2011 earthquake and aftershocks despite the proximity, we felt the shocks but not a single building was crashed although at the same hour, the massive tsunami disaster devastated and swept homes and vehicles. Buildings in Japan are notably constructed to withstand tremors even quakes magnitude 8.9; old, aged temples still stand after centuries.
> 
> A neighbour previously from Christchurch moved to Wellington, he mentioned that many buildings including churches collapsed after each earthquake in Christchurch. When we visited the region after 2010 earthquake, we saw the highway under reconstruction and public and private structures labeled unsafe with supporting beams. Is it still true about the situation?


But even in Japan, the buildings are not immune to earthquakes - look at the devastation in the 1995 Kobe earthquake.

The thing to bear in mind with Christchurch buildings is that many of the older buildings _were_ built pre-earthquake-proof rules. They were beautiful brick buildings, and are one of the reasons that Christchurch was always considered to feel like Britain. It's one of the tragedies of Christchurch that both lives and beautiful buildings were lost forever.

New Zealand has had building regulations that take into account earthquakes for very many years. And older buildings are being 'earthquake proofed' as much as they can be. If you go to Parliament in Wellington, do a tour (they're free, and very interesting). The older part of the building now has a 2 inch cut around it in the basement that separates the top from the bottom. This is to allow for movement if there is an earthquake.


----------



## lorgnette

If you go to Parliament in Wellington, do a tour

Wellington is on a different island from CC. 

Perhaps buildings are 'earthquake proofed' as claimed, if so structures in CC should be stable and erect perpetually without supports---after each quake.

After each quake in CC, the damage in infrastructure (even newer construction) is massive; more buildings are rendered unstable and unliveable each time. Any potential employee relocating to CC should understand that housing is at premium rental prices (now and for next few years) due to higher than usual demand lower supply. You cannot deny that crews of skilled workers in engineering, construction etc are swarming to CC to rectify the housing issue after each tremor.


----------



## joannewalker33

So would you emigrate to Christchurch? It doesnt sound safe to me??


----------



## topcat83

joannewalker33 said:


> So would you emigrate to Christchurch? It doesnt sound safe to me??


It's all to do with calculated risk. 
A choice between taking my chances on crossing the road in North West London and an earthquake in Christchurch? Give me Christchurch every time!


----------



## lorgnette

So would you emigrate to Christchurch? It doesnt sound safe to me??

I agree it doesn't. If there is a choice between Tokyo/Kanto and CC, both earthquake cities, I prefer to live in a Japanese house that remains stable after the quake and sleep soundly throughout the night during its aftershocks. How about you?

A choice between taking my chances on crossing the road in North West London and an earthquake in Christchurch? Give me Christchurch every time!

I disagree. Living in Harlesden, a NW10 Brent borough, I have no issues crossing or riding my bike on the roads even alone at night despite public safety rumours. Residents respect me just as I respect their privacy. 

So a choice between evacuation during sudden quakes in CC or crossing the road in Harlesden, I'll select NW London.


----------



## topcat83

lorgnette said:


> I disagree. Living in Harlesden, a NW10 Brent borough, I have no issues crossing or riding my bike on the roads even alone at night despite public safety rumours. Residents respect me just as I respect their privacy.
> 
> So a choice between evacuation during sudden quakes in CC or crossing the road in Harlesden, I'll select NW London.


Fair enough. 
But I think you'll find statistically that you have a higher chance of being knocked off your bike or being the victim of a crime in Harlesden than you do in being killed by an earthquake in Christchurch!
http://www.ukcrimestats.com/Neighbourhood/Metropolitan_Police/Harlesden
http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2012/feb/02/road-accident-statistics-cyclists


----------



## Toni in Auckland

topcat83 said:


> Fair enough.
> But I think you'll find statistically that you have a higher chance of being knocked off your bike or being the victim of a crime in Harlesden than you do in being killed by an earthquake in Christchurch!


The crime stats for Harlesden don't look that bad, they're all medium and low. These maps are new aren't they? What a pity the NZ police dont do a similar thing for Christchurch, it would be interesting to compare the two given that they both have high immigrant populations.

You're erecting a straw man with the crossing the road analogy. People can chose when and where to cross a road, school rooms full of students arent killed by failing to look both ways, they are passive victims at the mercy of the people who designed and built their building.

People have no choice when an earthquakes strikes and many of the people killed in workplaces like the CTV building thought they were earthquake proof. Not that you have to be killed in an earthquake for it to ruin your life, waiting 2 years for an insurance payout is too much for some people.

We have since found out that the engineer in charge of the construction of the CTV building, Gerald Shirtcliff faked his engineering degree and no one bothered to check him out until the inquiry was held.

She'll be right and good enough will do are two things I find hard to come to terms with in New Zealand.


----------



## lorgnette

People have no choice when an earthquakes strikes and many of the people killed in workplaces.

Yes I agree that there is a choice how,when and where to cross the road but none during natural disaters. 

After a quake, we stayed a few days in CC ans saw signs of devastation on highways and structures, read about people killed in workplaces and homes with buildings collapsing on them. 

Are these places really earthquake proofed for a handicapped or elderly or child that could not respond quickly to emergencies --is it true that no one will be trapped under concrete blocks and steel bars? 

If not, then imagine working outside the city, unable to salvage anything or reach loved ones at home during such an earthquake.

Yes, there are numerous quakes in CC for many generations evidently as locals with mobility choices have already vacated their family homes and moved out of the island. 

Even in family supported environments, the relocated residents in Wellington explained that they were simply too exhausted in handling disasters after disasters without end in sight. 

The images are stressful for me.

We were in Tokyo during March 11, 2011 and all its high rises and residential structures remain intact although the earthquake was close. Yet, hordes of foreigners fled on March 12, fearing devastation when none was imminent.

Isn't technology design astonishing? 

With technical advances in digital software modules to simulate weather conditions and scientifically proven shock resistant building materials, it is sad if CCCC continue to allow historical, beautifully constructed urban architectures to fall apart at their seams.

Or is the CC City Council taking constructive steps to rectify and to stabilize the city ---and soon?


----------



## topcat83

Toni in Auckland said:


> ....You're erecting a straw man with the crossing the road analogy.....


Very true, and you're right to pull me up on that. 
And I'm not living in Christchurch,so really don't have as much right to comment as those who are. 

There are enough who choose to stay or emigrate there though, and they know the risks. Everyone must make their own decisions about what kinds of risks they are prepared to take. 

My advice? If you really are worried about earthquakes and volcanoes then New Zealand in general is not for you. We are on the Ring of Fire, and many areas have some tectonic activity. Where we live in Miranda, we have a Thermal Hot Spring just down the road, and there are many more spread around North Island. We decided that the small risk of a major tectonic event affecting us badly was worth the risk of the wonderful life that we now have.


----------



## Toni in Auckland

topcat83 said:


> Very true, and you're right to pull me up on that.
> And I'm not living in Christchurch,so really don't have as much right to comment as those who are.
> 
> There are enough who choose to stay or emigrate there though, and they know the risks. Everyone must make their own decisions about what kinds of risks they are prepared to take.
> 
> My advice? If you really are worried about earthquakes and volcanoes then New Zealand in general is not for you. We are on the Ring of Fire, and many areas have some tectonic activity. Where we live in Miranda, we have a Thermal Hot Spring just down the road, and there are many more spread around North Island. We decided that the small risk of a major tectonic event affecting us badly was worth the risk of the wonderful life that we now have.


I'm happy for you but that doesn't really help the person asking for advice about Christhcurch.

I have a colleague who travels up from your area every morning, he lives there for the lifestyle yet complains about the hour long car journey through heavy traffic, rain and bad drivers. He spends a fortune on petrol, tyres and repairs. I don't get what he means about the lifestyle, I prefer my short ferry hop across the harbour and at least I'm home before it gets dark.

I guess everyone has got different amounts of personal tolerance but where children are involved I don't think I could take them into an earthquake zone. Eveyone has their conscience to live with and what they're willing to put up with.


----------



## topcat83

Toni in Auckland said:


> ....I guess everyone has got different amounts of personal tolerance but where children are involved I don't think I could take them into an earthquake zone. Eveyone has their conscience to live with and what they're willing to put up with.


I'm afraid you are really living in the wrong country then. Every place in New Zealand is a potential earthquake or volcano zone. You have made your stance clear - others have had their say. 
Are we running the risk of getting stuck in a repeating loop here?


----------

